# First timer with upgrade questions.



## nmr127 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hello!!

Wanted some advice on upgrading three tivos. I have two seires 2 and one series 2 dt tivos. Wanted to install two seagate 750GB drives (ST3750840SCE). Will it fit? will the tivo recognize all that drive space? Should I put in extra fans? How would I install the tivo software to initialize these drives? Do i need extra hardware, etc? Thank you!*


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

> Wanted some advice on upgrading three tivos. I have two series 2 and one series 2 dt tivos. Wanted to install two seagate 750GB drives (ST3750840SCE). Will it fit? will the tivo recognize all that drive space? Should I put in extra fans? How would I install the tivo software to initialize these drives? Do i need extra hardware, etc? Thank you!


Yes it can be done but first clarify do you want to put 2 750GB drives in each machine? Or are you putting one each in two Machines. I need the model numbers of each machine and if they are straight Tivos whether or not they have Dual Drive brackets. For the Directv TiVo series II you will need a www.Weaknees.com Twin Breeze bracket( if you want Dual Drives) and I recommend a SmartStart from WWW.9TEE.COM ( It will put less of a load on you power supply at startup) You will also have to buy 2 copies of Instantcake (maybe three) from www.DVRupgrade.com because the Standalone and Directv DVR's use different CPU's. If both standalones are the same model then two copies of Instantcake. You will also have to go to www.MFSlive.org and download their CD to combine 2 Drives if you don't use Instantcake ( which can handle Dual Drives) if that is what you want. good luck


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> Yes it can be done but first clarify do you want to put 2 750GB drives in each machine? Or are you putting one each in two Machines. I need the model numbers of each machine and if they are straight Tivos whether or not they have Dual Drive brackets. For the Directv TiVo series II you will need a www.Weaknees.com Twin Breeze bracket( if you want Dual Drives) and I recommend a SmartStart from WWW.9TEE.COM ( It will put less of a load on you power supply at startup) You will also have to buy 2 copies of Instantcake (maybe three) from www.DVRupgrade.com because the Standalone and Directv DVR's use different CPU's. If both standalones are the same model then two copies of Instantcake. You will also have to go to www.MFSlive.org and download their CD to combine 2 Drives if you don't use Instantcake ( which can handle Dual Drives) if that is what you want. good luck


Just curious here.

Is there a performance/quality difference between the SmartStart and PowerTrip?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, they are both the same thing. If they are different, one may actually detect current, and engage the second drive when the spinup has occurred.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dwit said:


> Just curious here.
> 
> Is there a performance/quality difference between the SmartStart and PowerTrip?


Yes there is SmartStart is solid state while power trip is relay driven. see attached table:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/accessory_nomodel.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=375


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> Yes there is SmartStart is solid state while power trip is relay driven. see attached table:
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/accessory_nomodel.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=375


Thank you.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dwit said:


> Thank you.


Your welcome. the reason to use 9tee is they are 5 dollars cheaper than DVRupgrade who designed the unit and I am Frugal.


----------



## raystrans (May 12, 2001)

> Is there a performance/quality difference between the SmartStart and PowerTrip?


I don't want to get too far off topic, but I had an unusual experience with my series 2 (TCD240) and (I believe) the PowerTrip.

I added a second drive and the PowerTrip to the series 2 a couple of years ago and had no problems since then. A few days ago, I unplugged to unit for a few minutes and when I plugged it back in, during restart, I got the error message "External Storage Missing". Since I had never seen that message before and it did not make sense to me, I called TiVo support. I was told that I should have not seen that error message on my series 2 and that it indicated that I had added a second hard drive and had a hardware problem.

I restarted the TiVo several times, but always got the error (which I could not ignore or bypass). I then took the cover off and restarted. Both hard drives were running and the cables were secure, but I still got the message. I shut it down again and removed the PowerTrip and restarted. This time - no error and a normal start. I repeatedly restarted with no problem.

I looked at the system information screen and saw that it had 9.1 software. It was my theory that this was the first restart since 9.1 and that 9.1 was more sensitive to the delay in starting the second drive. I don't know that I would have had any different results with the Smart Start. I don't even know that this wasn't all just a coincidence, but removing it worked for me.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

raystrans said:


> I don't want to get too far off topic, but I had an unusual experience with my series 2 (TCD240) and (I believe) the PowerTrip.
> 
> I added a second drive and the PowerTrip to the series 2 a couple of years ago and had no problems since then. A few days ago, I unplugged to unit for a few minutes and when I plugged it back in, during restart, I got the error message "External Storage Missing". Since I had never seen that message before and it did not make sense to me, I called TiVo support. I was told that I should have not seen that error message on my series 2 and that it indicated that I had added a second hard drive and had a hardware problem.
> 
> ...


 The SmartStart is applied to the first drive of a dual drive pair so it delays the startup of the boot drive. I am sorry but I do not know the instructions that come with the Powertrip
as I chose the Smartstart due to what I considered better electrical properties.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/accessory_nomodel.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=375
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/installation_instructions/smartstart.pdf
http://www.9thtee.com/SmartStart-DS.pdf
good luck


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

raystrans said:


> I don't want to get too far off topic, but I had an unusual experience with my series 2 (TCD240) and (I believe) the PowerTrip.
> 
> I added a second drive and the PowerTrip to the series 2 a couple of years ago and had no problems since then. A few days ago, I unplugged to unit for a few minutes and when I plugged it back in, during restart, I got the error message "External Storage Missing". Since I had never seen that message before and it did not make sense to me, I called TiVo support. I was told that I should have not seen that error message on my series 2 and that it indicated that I had added a second hard drive and had a hardware problem.
> 
> ...


It may or may not be related to the PowerTrip, but the same has happened to units with the SmartStart, and even units with apparently no delay device at all.

"External Storage Missing" thread(link)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dwit said:


> It may or may not be related to the PowerTrip, but the same has happened to units with the SmartStart, and even units with apparently no delay device at all.
> 
> "External Storage Missing" thread(link)


 If you will note both Weaknees, 9tee and DVRupgrade specify that the startup delay device be attached to the primary (boot) device and that the error occurs when it is connected to the secondary(slave) device. I would not have noticed this if not for that thread. The following may be of interest.
http://www.9thtee.com/SmartStart-DS.pdf
Thanks.


----------

